
Ships start plying a less-icy Arctic, thanks to climate change - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/russias-suez-canal-ships-start-plying-an-ice-free-arctic-thanks-to-climate-change/2018/09/08/59d50986-ac5a-11e8-9a7d-cd30504ff902_story.html
======
pmontra
The article is from September 8. The Venta Maersk reached Saint Petersburg on
September 28 so she didn't gain any time despite the shorter route.

[https://www.maersk.com/en/news/2018/09/28/maersk-
concludes-t...](https://www.maersk.com/en/news/2018/09/28/maersk-concludes-
trial-passage-of-northern-sea-route)

